# Damn genius will guess anything!



## Sang-Drax (Nov 20, 2008)

Akinator, the Web Genius

Have you guys ever seen this? It's on spot almost every time.


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought I'd have one over on it when I said Simone Simons. I failed :quint:

Time to try harder!

DAMNIT! It guessed Floor Jansen too!

BEAT THE BUGGER WITH TOM ENGLUND


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 20, 2008)

It's cool, I've stumped it 8/10 times though.


----------



## lobee (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow he got Cthulhu.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 20, 2008)

Dude, he got a secondary character from the Dungeons & Dragons animated series from the 80's! That's freaking scary!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 20, 2008)

I tried Domo-kun. He failed.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha fucking hell, it got Garret from Theif: Deadly Shadows!! But the thing is, it asked a bunch of random questions, most of them I answered no, and it seemed to be going nowhere near, then it just came out with it!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 20, 2008)

wtf... I was thinkng of marcus fenix (playing some gears these days) he got me... damn... now I ahve to try something harder!


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 20, 2008)

i thought of Frank Gambale and it came up with The Moon  !!!!!!!!!! Close, but no cigar!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah... I beat him when I thought of jens from meshuggah


----------



## Petef2007 (Nov 20, 2008)

Beat the fucker with Summer Glau, the clever bugger aint as smarmy now.


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gtfo Pete, it keeps guessing mine , it got Ric Flair, Aeris, Mr Crabs, Groucho Marx, DIDN'T get John Cleese or Fredrik Thordendal though


----------



## lobee (Nov 20, 2008)

Apparently he and Mr. Rogers are not in the same neighborhood!


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 20, 2008)

I stumped it with: Jeff Loomis, Briana Banks, Tony Jaa, Mel Gibson, and Sophie Howard.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## klutvott (Nov 20, 2008)

Ginger spice. He did it.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 20, 2008)

HOLY SHIT WTF


----------



## SevenDeadly (Nov 20, 2008)

i beat him with Robert Duvall...


----------



## Ze Kink (Nov 20, 2008)

Quite amazing. He did get Trent Reznor and Barret, but didn't get Sugizo or Robin Finck.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 20, 2008)

Marche from Final Fantasy.

Fail.

JP and Mikeal A

Win.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2008)

I was thinking of Frodo, and he came incredibly close... even asked me if he was in Lord of the Rings, but then for some reason he asked me another 20 questions and then guessed Rabbi Yisrael Ball Shem Tov


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 20, 2008)

this is fucking awesome! 

it guessed Solid Snake, and then David Letterman! 

i&#180;m still playing around...

edit: my fucking god, he guessed Louis Theroux. holy shit!


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 20, 2008)

he thought I wa thinking of Brock from pokemon when I was thinking about Takumi Fijiwara of Initial D


----------



## cev (Nov 20, 2008)

Meh, it couldn't guess Devin Townsend. I win


----------



## Anthony (Nov 20, 2008)

Petef2007 said:


> Beat the fucker with Summer Glau, the clever bugger aint as smarmy now.



He got John Conner on me


----------



## eegor (Nov 20, 2008)

He got Kiko Loureiro.


----------



## COBHC (Nov 20, 2008)

He failed , couldnt get green lantern


----------



## cev (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweet, it figured out The Nameless One from Planescape: Torment.

This is surprisingly fun


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2008)

cev said:


> Meh, it couldn't guess Devin Townsend. I win











COBHC said:


> He failed , couldnt get green lantern


----------



## cev (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe I just suck at describing things. It's only gotten 1/7 of mine so far


----------



## thebhef (Nov 20, 2008)

Buckethead. The first time, the 'genius' thought I meant him. The second time he thought it was Synyster Gates.

Some genius.


----------



## cev (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol, when I tried Buckethead it got him right away


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2008)

WITCHES!!!

1. Dante (devil may cry) = correct
2. sephiroth = correct
3. vincent = correct
4. Red Pyramid (silent hill) = correct
5. God = correct
6. Malekith (Warhammer character) = FUCKING FAIL!! It got some guy from Warcraft
7. Eric Powell (founder of 16volt) = FAIL!! it came out with Mike Shinoda :s
8. Errol Flynn (big actor in the 40's) = FAIL. Some elvish dude from Dragonlance

This is fucking awesome..


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 21, 2008)

"Does your character have legs?"


EDIT: he (correctly) guessed Zack frim FF7.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 21, 2008)

He guessed right on John Myung, Jean-Luc Picard, and King David

He guessed wrong on Arthas from Warcraft 3.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 21, 2008)

The site isn't working for me


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 21, 2008)

press "play" and wait until it loads. it&#180;s really slow


----------



## code_red (Nov 21, 2008)

I hit yes every question...lol.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 21, 2008)

cev said:


> Meh, it couldn't guess Devin Townsend. I win



He nailed it with me when I thought bout him


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 21, 2008)

Click on no every time.



> I'm thinking of:
> 
> A smartass who only clicks on no


----------



## Ze Kink (Nov 21, 2008)

Guessed Eureka from Eureka 7, but didn't guess Rei from Evangelion.
Didn't guess Alucard from Castlevania or Hellsing.
Didn't guess Crono from Chrono Trigger.
Guessed L from Death Note.
Guessed Mike Patton.


----------



## willith (Nov 21, 2008)

It guessed Doug Heffernan (King of Queens)
and Fox Moulder
but couldn't get Rose Nylund from Golden Girls or "Louis Stevens" from Even Stevens.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 21, 2008)

Elizabeth Hurley. No right.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 21, 2008)

i beat it with Finn Zierler (from Beyond Twilight)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 12, 2011)

i've beat it quiet a few times.he couldn't guess king henry, melissa ferlak, and it took him a few tries, but he FINALLY got warrle dane







[/IMG]


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 12, 2011)

He thought Dan Donegan when it was Alex Wade
He got Misha Mansoor
He didn't guess myself 
He got satch, Vai, and Orianthi
He got Maria Brink

This is fun!


----------



## clouds (Jan 12, 2011)

stuh84 said:


> DIDN'T get John Cleese


He guessed John Cleese right when I did it  He also correctly guessed Trollface and Mikael Akerfeldt but didn't get Long Dong Silver or Goatse .


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 12, 2011)

DAMN

It got Mary-Kate Olsen. I thought of her because I figured he'd probably guess Ashley 

EDIT: It guessed Chad Kroeger for Dweezil Zappa


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 12, 2011)

clouds said:


> He guessed John Cleese right when I did it




this IS an old thread from 3 years ago. so maybe someone had planted the name in since...


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jan 12, 2011)

hahaha he guessed epic beard man!


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Jan 12, 2011)

got me dinnn he


----------



## synrgy (Jan 12, 2011)

He nailed it with Speed Racer, but it took him 4 full rounds to guess Major Kusanagi from Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## clouds (Jan 12, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> this IS an old thread from 3 years ago. so maybe someone had planted the name in since...


Aah, didn't notice that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 12, 2011)

Got him with techno viking.


----------



## conortheshreder (Jan 12, 2011)

I kept pressing "I dont know" and I got "brokoli dog"


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 12, 2011)

san goku....

but when i was thinking steve vai he got me brad delson....


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jan 12, 2011)

The thing fucking guessed Bulb xD


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 12, 2011)

It just correctly guessed Liz Vicious


----------



## bostjan (Jan 12, 2011)

It just correctly guessed Rikki Tikki Tavi...

What's weird to me, is that I thought I did a pretty good job coming up with something random, and the questions it asked didn't really seem to be going anywhere.

EDIT: I thought of Ron Jarzombek, and it came up with Rusty Cooley, pfft.
EDIT: It's second guess was Michael Angelo Batio, pfft 
EDIT: Third guess - Steve Vai, pfft!


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 12, 2011)

It got Maria Brink, John Petrucci and Guthrie but couldnt guess Wolverine


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 12, 2011)

DaveCarter said:


> It just correctly guessed Liz Vicious



It's got good taste.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 12, 2011)

So far it's scoring at 2/3. It missed my second one, which was Mikael Akerfeldt. For some reason it guessed Johan Hegg of Amon Amarth.

But I was impressed that it guessed both Bachelor Frog and Bryant from Family Guy.


Edit: Damn it even guessed Johnny Test and I thought for sure I'd stump it on that one. Yes I like that show.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy crap. Seriously?


----------



## Razzy (Jan 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD!

It seriously got Spencer Chamberlain? WTF


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 12, 2011)

Dude this thing even got Bill from Stephen King's It. We shall see if he can guess Kane from Command and Conquer.

Edit: Yep, it even guessed Kane.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 12, 2011)

FUCK! I thought I beat him when he started asking if my character was a gangster rapper, then out of fucking nowhere he guesses Mal Reynolds!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 12, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> FUCK! I thought I beat him when he started asking if my character was a gangster rapper, then out of fucking nowhere he guesses Mal Reynolds!



Yeah man he'll do that. Like I was thinking of Galadriel and he was getting pretty close. Then he started asking if my character was from space. Next thing I know, he guesses her. My mind = blown. 

I managed to stump him completely though. 
I thought of the orc Grishnak from LotR and akinator never guessed him, even after 3-4 tries.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 12, 2011)

It took him 30 questions to guess Hannibal Lecter and James Lovell. I defeated him with Anton Bruckner and Ludwig Prandtl. He got Joshua Chamberlain and Jason Bourne pretty quickly! He got me with Phil Collins, Michael Crichton, Jean-Luc Picard, Data, and Moby Dick, too after asking the most random, repetitive, and impertinent questions! I played this game too much.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 12, 2011)

Stumped him with Park Chan-Wook.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 12, 2011)

I just beat him twice in a row, he guessed Misha Mansoor when I had Nolly


----------



## Razzy (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep. Guessed Ronnie Radke


----------



## CFB (Jan 12, 2011)

Very impressive site!
It got the Charater Pink Floyd From the movie "the wall"


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 12, 2011)

Took 2 rounds for Christian Alvestam 

And 2 rounds for Syu as well, the first round it guessed Herman Li


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 12, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I just beat him twice in a row, he guessed Misha Mansoor when I had Nolly



It knew you were from sso so it had a good feeling you were thinking of bulb.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 12, 2011)

It took him like 30+ questions to get Steven Seagal right!


----------



## neoclassical (Jan 12, 2011)

holy shite it guessed hikaru ichijo from macross, but it had to come up with rick hunter first (robotech version of macross).


----------



## groph (Jan 12, 2011)

OH GOD IT GOT DOMINIC MADDOX FROM SUPREME COMMANDER 2

This thing is freaky, even though it's not a mind reader in the least. It got Gaius Baltar right away and got Corpsegrinder after one fail.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jan 12, 2011)

Bertrand Russell on 1st try

3 trys for Arthur Schopenhauer

Stumped him with Greg Anderson of Thorr's Hammer/Burning Witch/Teeth of Lions Rule the Divine/Goatsnake/Sunn 0)))


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I've been playing with this thing on and off all day, and so far it's gotten:

Stan Smith from American Dad
Alexi Laiho from Children of Bodom
Tom Cruise
Master Chief from Halo (that one was easy. The third question was "Has your character appeared in the Halo series?)
Yoshi from Mario
H.P. Lovecraft

and a bunch of others that I've forgotten. It missed John Petrucci the first time and guessed Chris Broderick instead  It got it after two more questions, though.

EDIT:

Holy fucking shit, it just got Chris Poole, also known as 'moot', the creator of 4chan 

It didn't get Jamie Presley though. I continued three times, and it took me to a screen that asked me to pick her name out of a list of 20+. I win


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 13, 2011)

I beat it with Marc Ribot.

His guesses:
Frank stallone
John mclaughlin
Tom Waits

Close on that last one, but no cigar magic man.


----------



## meisterjager (Jan 13, 2011)

This is Witchcraft. It got Danny Glover, Apollo Creed and Robbie Williams in succession.. Crazy.

Also, there's an app for that.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 13, 2011)

meisterjager said:


> This is Witchcraft. It got Danny Glover, Apollo Creed and Robbie Williams in succession.. Crazy.
> 
> Also, there's an app for that.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 13, 2011)

Bitch! He got Chuck Norris. I was hoping he was impossible to get. 

Edit: No fucking way, he got Castiel from Supernatural too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 13, 2011)

Every now and then I still fuck him up with a random Warhammer character


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jan 13, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> san goku....
> 
> but when i was thinking steve vai he got me brad delson....



off cyber city oedo?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Jan 13, 2011)

bostjan said:


> It just correctly guessed Rikki Tikki Tavi...
> 
> What's weird to me, is that I thought I did a pretty good job coming up with something random, and the questions it asked didn't really seem to be going anywhere.
> 
> ...



it got ron jarzombek for me


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 13, 2011)

It took it three tries to guess Chris Broderick. Fucking insane.

I got him with Mattias IA Eklundh, though.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 13, 2011)

he got me, mike patton lol. next we will try oderus urungus lol.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 13, 2011)

while he failed with Jeff Loomis, he got it right with a 3rd division football player from Spain, WTF.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 13, 2011)

I found a flaw in him. I stumped him with Hartley Peavey, added the name to the list and then stumped him again 2 more times with the same name.


----------



## powergroover (Jan 13, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> while he failed with Jeff Loomis, he got it right with a 3rd division football player from Spain, WTF.



i tried loomis too and he failed


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 13, 2011)

He got Loomis first try when I had him as my answer. 

He also got Dino, Phil Bozeman, Devy and Gene Hoglan first shot.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 13, 2011)

Stumpted it with Haures, the Goetic demon; and Clarimonde, the Vampire from the 70's movie "Gebissen Wird Nur Nachts."

I also beat it with with Jan Compton from the 60's horror film, "The Brain That Wouldn't Die," but someone has used her before, because she was on the list at the end.

It beat me with Gogo Dodo from Tiny Toon Adventures, Teddy Ruxpin, and Fivel, though, although it took more than one guess.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 13, 2011)

I went with Fedor Emelianenko, it got it right.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 13, 2011)

It couldn't guess a _female_ Commander Shepard. Technicalities FTW!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 13, 2011)

Donna noble. damn.

Jeremy Clarkson. Damn.

Chuck norris. Damn.

Cameron Diaz. Damn.

Nathan Fillion. VICTORY! he got it the fifth time though.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh my god, I was thinking of Aoi from The Gazette and he got me on the second try 
He got me on Yukke from Mucc on the first try  I think I gotta try something harder..

Edit: I beat him, I was thinking of the goalie in my town's hockey team; Skellefteå AIK. He guessed on several other players in the team though 

Edit2: Aaaaaand he got me on Lucien Lachance on the first try... Fuck me, this is creepy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2011)

He guessed correctly, master chief it was


----------



## MikeH (Jan 13, 2011)

Mother fucker even guessed Bulb. 

EDIT: Beat that son of a bitch with Clayton Bigsby!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 13, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Mother fucker even guessed Bulb.



WAT?!?! Misha is now an internet sensation!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 13, 2011)

Defeated with Elliot Coleman.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 13, 2011)

Beat it with Andrea Yates!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 13, 2011)

I cant believe it got Bucky o'hare


----------



## bostjan (Jan 13, 2011)

You've got to be kidding.

It asked all of these questions, like: "Is your character American?" "Is your character English?" "Is your character real?" "Is your character a human being?" "Is your character married?" "Is your character a television show host?" "Is your character over the age of fifty?" "Is your character dea?" "Is your character under the age of thirty?" blah blah blah...the last question was "Was your character in trouble with the law?"

I thought for sure that I stumped him, and the crazy thing guesses Armin Meiwes. Seriously, how did it know that? It never asked any questions that gave any indication that it was Armin Meiwes until the very last question.


----------



## grim505 (Jan 13, 2011)

someone spend a decent amount of time writing that algorithm, its fairly simple to program but crazy this person spend taking ALOT of characters into account


----------



## bostjan (Jan 13, 2011)

grim505 said:


> someone spend a decent amount of time writing that algorithm, its fairly simple to program but crazy this person spend taking ALOT of characters into account



I think it just remembers every time it missed someone, for next time. Do something silly like answer yes to everything and you'll see that it goes off of what people say.


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jan 13, 2011)

Son of a bitch...Tosin Abasi in one round!


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 13, 2011)

he dosn't know chris broderick. he guessed pat o brian. marty feildman and michale romeo


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jan 13, 2011)

_"Is your character covered in chocolate?"_

Why yes, yes he is!


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 13, 2011)

Only confused it with Sami Ily-Sirnio so far, it got Mikael Akerfeldt, Banjo (Banjo and Kazooie XD), Angela Gossow and Nergal.


----------



## MFB (Jan 13, 2011)

Stumped him on my first try 

Edit : AND on my second/continuation

Dubs Edit : 3rd continuation and he gave up on me, good job Akinator


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 13, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> he dosn't know chris broderick. he guessed pat o brian. marty feildman and michale romeo





BrainArt said:


> It took it three tries to guess Chris Broderick. Fucking insane.
> 
> I got him with Mattias IA Eklundh, though.




It takes him a while to get Broderick, but he knows him.


----------



## MFB (Jan 13, 2011)

Just added Ryoji Ikeda to his database, he came CLOSE with Nakata from capsule, but wasn't quite there


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 14, 2011)

I got him with Zack Ordway.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 14, 2011)

I beat Akinator with William Bligh - he guessed Fletcher Christian!!  Irony!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 14, 2011)

He Failed 3 times strait
John Petrucci he guessed Paul Waggoner
Puff the Magic Dragon he guessed The Geico Geko
C.C. DeVille he Guessed Steve Vai


----------



## Winspear (Jan 14, 2011)

What the fuck  I did Charles Bronson and his winning question was "Does he have a moustache?" Genius. He got Akerfeldt too.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 14, 2011)

I got him with Patrick Warburton.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 14, 2011)

It got Alex Skolnick on the second attempt, I knew it was over when it asked "Does your character have half white hair, half blackish hair?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 14, 2011)

He got my penis on the second try. "Does your character look like a snake?" Much laughing ensued.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok...so I thought of US Grant and here's one where a stupid question threw the thing off, see if you can find it:

1. Has your character ever existed?
A. Yes
2. Is your character an adult man?
A. Yes
3. Is your character American?
A. Yes
4. Is your character an actor?
A. No
5. Is your character a ... musician?
A. No
6. Is your character linked with sports?
A. No
7. Is your character still working?
A. No
8. Is your character a politician?
A. Yes
9. Was your character murdered?
A. No
10. Has your character been dead for more than 20 years?
A. Yes
11. Has your character ever appeared on currency?
A. Yes
12. Is your character an army general?
A. Yes
13. Do you like your character?
A. No *
14. Is your character known for making sound effects with his mouth?
A. WTF? I don't know...
15. Is your character a receiver?
A. Huh, you were on the right track a second ago ... No
16. Is your character a country singer?
A. Umm, what, are you starting over again or something - No!
17. Is your charcter ugly and nasty?
A. No
18. Does your character climb walls?
A. No
19. Is your character currently in the limelight?
A. Dude, I already told you that he had been dead for at least 20 years, what do you think - No!
20. Is your character linked with industrial music?
A. Man, I'm really tempted to get sarcastic with you now and answer yes, but obviously, since I said that he has appeared on currency, and I've never seen Trent Reznor on a sixteen dollar bill, I'm sure you can guess the answer is - No!

Guess - George Washington.

Man, I can see how he would guess that, but only because he wasted several questions on stuff that didn't even make sense! Well, no, it's not George Washington, so keep guessing...

21. Is your character a doll?
A. No
22. Is your character made fun of?
A. No
23. Does your character have a soft voice?
A. Probably not 
24. Does your character have diplomatic skills?
A. No
25. Are there any derogatory rumors about your character?
A. Probably not 
26. Does your character hate war?
A. No *
27. Is your character a coward?
A. No
28. Is your character famous for his brightness and good analytical skills?
A. No
29. Is your character Catholic?
A. No
30. Is your character an architecht?
A. No

At this point, I'm under the impression that Akinator has made a wrong turn somewhere and is going to guess something totally ridiculous, but:

Guess - Andrew Jackson

No, but keep guessing.

31. Was your character washed onto shore?
A. No
32. Is your character linked to teaching?
A. No
33. Is your character nerdy?
A. No
34. Does your character have a beard?
A. Yes



Guess - Ulysses S Grant

Yes!

Man, if you would have asked about the beard back on, like, question 14 instead of that oddball weirdness, you would have had it on the first guess...

And by the way, I looked at the details, and the two answers marked with "*" I evidently answered wrong. Hmm, why should I like US Grant? Because he is on the fifty dollar bill? He was a sucky president.  And does he hate war? Well, he led our country in a war, I would imagine that this action constitutes him not hating war.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 14, 2011)

Got him with Fredrik Thordendal.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 14, 2011)

Got him with Oswald Boelcke, despite him being in the database. I hate how it doesn't show you the details unless it guesses correctly.


----------



## bobrob (Jan 15, 2011)

It managed to guess Joseph Duplantier, Aaron Turner and even Tony Yeboah. It couldn't get Steve Marcus though.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2011)

Fuck he gets dumb after a while, he asked if my character was british, then after then he asked:

Is my character swedish?
Is my character from Canada?
Is my character from Sweden?
Does my character have british origins?
Does my character have long hair? (Answered yes.)
Does my character have short hair?
Does my character wear makeup? (Answered no.)
Does my character wear heavy makeup?

What the fuck genie!?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 19, 2011)

it knows a ton of pornstars by now, lol.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 19, 2011)

Took 4 sets of questions...

But Finally got Ian Kenny from Karnivool.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jan 20, 2011)

See attached. I lol'd.


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 21, 2011)

Got him with Chimp Spanner / Paul Ortiz


----------



## Variant (Jan 21, 2011)

I did Chuck Shuldiner... which it got... but when it got to *"Did your character have cancer?"* and *"Is your character dead?"* questions... I gotta say, it depressed the fuck out of me.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 21, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> See attached. I lol'd.




Great pic.


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 24, 2011)

he guessed spongebob, master chief, himself, and syd barrett.

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUU.......


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2011)

Variant said:


> I did Chuck Shuldiner... which it got... but when it got to *"Did your character have cancer?"* and *"Is your character dead?"* questions... I gotta say, it depressed the fuck out of me.



Ouch. What a cold fuck that guy is.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 24, 2011)

Stumped him on Spiritomb, but he got close by guessing Dusknoir.

How he got Ebichu is beyond me though.

EDIT-Got Koyuki from BECK pretty quickly though, same with Hetfield...


----------



## leandroab (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried "My penis" but he didn't find it.

Maybe cuz I bolted the door shut


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy shit he got Chrigel(Eluveitie)!


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Stumped him on Spiritomb, but he got close by guessing Dusknoir.
> 
> How he got Ebichu is beyond me though.
> 
> EDIT-Got Koyuki from BECK pretty quickly though, same with Hetfield...





dragonblade629 said:


> Holy shit he got Chrigel(Eluveitie)!



What planet are you from?


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I tried "My penis" but he didn't find it.
> 
> Maybe cuz I bolted the door shut


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 24, 2011)

It didn't get Jim Breuer.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 24, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I tried "My penis" but he didn't find it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 24, 2011)

he can guess every character in American Beauty.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 24, 2011)

it didn't get Nate Berkus either.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 24, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I tried "My penis" but he didn't find it.
> 
> Maybe cuz I bolted the door shut



That's weird. It got it when I tried. Guess he doesn't know about everyone's penis.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 24, 2011)

"something I can't talk about"


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 24, 2011)

leandroab said:


>





ittoa666 said:


> That's weird. It got it when I tried. Guess he doesn't know about everyone's penis.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 25, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


>


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 25, 2011)

holy shit he got one of the members of a 9 member girl group FROM KOREA...dayum


----------



## Van (Mar 25, 2011)

it even freakin got Rage Guy

Didn't get Christopher Amott though


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 25, 2011)

He got Loomis on me, then dropped the ball completely on Lori Linstruth.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 25, 2011)

He did it first time with Jeff Loomis bit got the guy from Tokio hotel the second time instead of Muhammed Suicmez 

Edit: Three tries and he still hasn't guessed correctly.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 25, 2011)

It failed to get Mac from Predator the first time but he was on a partial list of mabyes.



Now to try Gary buseys character in the 2nd one.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I broke it.

Fucker couldn't guess Gene Shalit. It was going for Eugene Levy, ended with someone else. Kept asking questions than froze.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 26, 2011)

1st game it guessed The Zohan correctly.
2nd game I beat it with Yugi Moto.
3rd game it guessed Eddie (Iron Maiden) correctly.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 26, 2011)

Randy said:


> What planet are you from?



What do you mean?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 26, 2011)

I beat him six times in a row with some rather obscure anime characters and some of the minor cast from Twin Peaks.
Take that!


----------



## Van (Mar 27, 2011)

on the very last one he guessed Lars the Polar Bear.
damn...


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 27, 2011)

I beat him both times with Lee McKinney and Jason Richardson..


No im not obsessed with BOO.... I just listen to them alot recently.......


----------



## Kimling (Apr 4, 2011)

WTF? That sucker guessed Martin Septim from Oblivion?!


----------



## shogunate (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy shit this bastard is fun


----------



## theglue_aka_me (Apr 6, 2011)

he guessed me right 4 times in a row: Jerry Seinfeld, Kramer, Elaine Benes and George!! Ok although I figured out the key questions that led to Seinfeld (does your character belong to a foursome? / was your character popular in the 90s?)


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beat him ten times in a row, surprisingly. I was sure he'd beat me a couple of times, but no dice.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 6, 2011)

I beat him with Randy.

Answer one: A dear friend.
Answer two: Dude from We Are the In Crowd.
Answer three: The bow who likes you but doesn't like you back.

Try lover next time.


----------



## Volsung (Apr 7, 2011)

I won with:

Tom G. Warrior (Triptykon)
Dynamite Kid (wrestling legend)
Doc (Eric) Hammer (Requiem in White, Mors Syphilitica, Weep, Venture Bros.)
Robert Jordan (Wheel of Time)
Mike Van Portfleet (Lycia...it didn't even have his name)
Tara Vanflower (Lycia...didn't know her either)
Sam Rosenthal (Black Tape for a Blue Girl/founder of Projekt records...didn't know him either)
Nattie Neidhart (Canadian WWE wrestler)

I lost with:
Quorthon (Bathory)
Bret "The Hitman" Hart (wrestling legend)
Shawn Michaels (wrestling legend)
Roland (Dark Tower novels)
Dino Cazares (y'all know who he is)

All in all it did well, and came in close a few times. I am suprised that it didn't know of Lycia. I'm not suprised it didn't know Projekt chairman Sam Rosenthal.

Pretty fun, overall.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 7, 2011)

Holy mother, he wins everytime with me! That mofo...let's try with something more difficult...


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 7, 2011)

What the fuck? On the third guess he got Hacksaw Jim Duggan.

He guessed Shawn Michaels and Kevin Nash first. FUCK.


----------



## kamello (Apr 7, 2011)

i Tried with bulb, he failed 

now i tried with a Stormtrooper, he won ¬¬


----------



## littlephil (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## schecter4life (Apr 9, 2011)

lol, i stumped it with Jeniffer Aniston and Tim Lambesis


----------



## Curt (Apr 9, 2011)

HAHAHAH I was describing my friend Ian and the result was "hipster"

time to tell him about this.


----------



## Curt (Apr 9, 2011)

failed when I was describing my brother.

I win.

And it guessed right on Brad Paisley. I lose. *sigh*

It failed on Larry Dimarzio.


----------



## Curt (Apr 9, 2011)

Double Post...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 9, 2011)

kamello said:


> i Tried with bulb, he failed
> 
> now i tried with a Stormtrooper, he won ¬¬



Must have described Misha wrong, cause he nails it when I try.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 9, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Must have described Misha wrong, cause he nails it when I try.



The pic for Bulb seems to update every so often.


----------



## kamello (Apr 10, 2011)

^  at the pic, meeh, i will try later


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 4, 2011)

I tried Lee McKinney and he said Tosin  Abasi.
Actually, that's not too far off base, since they toured together....


----------



## Blind Theory (May 4, 2011)

The thing is damn good! Guessed Captain Jack Sparrow and Dave Mustaine!


----------



## Alwballe (May 4, 2011)

Lol he failed Jonny davy.
All tho he guessed gabriel angelos when i was thinking of davian thule. (DOWII)
He also got Haake lol.


----------



## Blind Theory (May 4, 2011)

HAHA! Got it with Chris Storey! He guessed Red Foreman and General McArthur right though. 1/5 man!


----------

